# In memory of.



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I believe this Thursday is the anniversary of the death of John Lennon. After reading all the responses to Chef Simpsons thread on music of the chefs, I can tell we all are music lovers. How does the song go? It was twenty years ago today!!Wow,At this time of year and all times of year remember, Give peace a chance
cc


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

John Lennon, 1940 -- 1980


Peace on earth, will we ever see it?

I will never understand how people can kill each other in the name of God...


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Satchmo,

No he did not. I was refering to peace on earth, since a lot of people die in the name of a God.


----------

